# vest for dogs



## Rick Davis (Oct 7, 2002)

Does anyone use a vest for their hunting dogs? I had an gsp that got her stomach ripped pretty bad on Sat. I shot a rooster and when the dog went to retrieve she got real excited and tried to jump a dead log and got stabbed. Took me about 3 hrs to find a vet,15 stiches and 13 staples. The dog is doing ok now,but won't be hunting for a while.I can see where a vest would have saved lots of hardache for her and for me.


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

I use a neoprene vest for my labs most of the time as long as it is not to warm. Protects from cold, keeps the coat clean and also protects the belly somewhat. I prefer the ones from Cabelas that have a zipper closure and are 5mm thick. You usually have to modify them a bit, cut leg holes larger to avoid chaffing and shorten lengths for male dog plumbing.

Another possibility is a "Skid plate" Cabelas and others sell these as well. They are a chest/belly protector made from Cordura Nylon that has web straps that go over the back for adjustment. These are heavier duty than Neoprene and not for warmth. Some of these are available in a narrow width which works better for dogs with a narrow, deep chest. The standard width may chaffe the inside of their legs. I used one of these on a small lab and it really worked well for uplands.


----------



## Rick Davis (Oct 7, 2002)

Bigdog; 
Thanks for the info. I will be purchasing a vest. Don"t want to ever see that happen again. A $40.00 is vest is cheaper than losing my hunting partner.


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

Here is a link that somebody else posted that list vets in ND, I printed a copy and stuck in my truck just in case:
http://www.netpets.org/birds/vets/northdakota.html

I also started carrying a tube of EMT gel, a roll of vet wrap and a 4x4 gauze pad in a plastic bag just in case. Also added a bottle of "skunk off" to the truck after an "incident" a couple years ago....


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Bigdog, you bring up a great point--first aid kit for dogs. My friend told me to buy a .50 cal ammo can, take it the vet, and tell him to fill'er up. Elastic adhiesve tape,3 rolls, tefla pads, eye ointment, panalog, dog boots, tweasers and forceps, knife, Betadine solution-not wash, Coppertox, pepto bismal, Rimadyl, thermometer, q tips, cotton balls, medium syringe to give the pepto, and ear solution. My vet said never give a dog asprin, the Rimadyl works far better anyway.


----------



## Shorthair (Sep 19, 2003)

Dick,
Careful with Rimadyl there have been a lot of documented cases of dogs having severe side affects from this drug 
Quote from http://www.srdogs.com/Pages/rimadylfr.html

Cautions about Administering Rimadyl

Veterinarians are advised to pre-screen a dog before prescribing Rimadyl and then to re-test and closely monitor the dog for possible toxic reactions at periodic intervals. The Senior Dogs Project has had repeated reports from people who have discussed Rimadyl with their vets and found that their vets were not aware that pre-screening and regular monitoring were suggested (but not required) by Pfizer. In many cases, the vets were not aware of the side-effects of the drug, or the period during which the side-effects might occur. (Note: Although originally this period was thought to be two to six weeks, adverse reactions have been reported after a matter of hours.)


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Rimadyl, like other non-steroidal anti-inflammatory drugs (NSAID's) for human use, such as asprin, carry the risk of causing kidney and especially gastrointestinal (GI) complications, among others. These are exactly the same risk factors for humans. People should certianly be made aware of these complications, and should especially follow dosages exactly as directed. Also, never give your animal medications for human use. Certainly long term usage is undesirable because of the increased risk for complications, but for the most part short term usage can be very beneficial to the animal by reducing pain secondary to an inflammatory process. Unfortunately, with medication usage of any kind there are always going to be risk factors and those who experience adverse reactions.

As far as the dog vests, I have a neoprene blaze orange vest for my Golden Retriever. This not only protects her underside very nicely, but also helps with burrs because of the long hair. The blaze orange is epecially usefull for pheasant hunting when most of the shots are fairly low...you can always see the dog. The vests from Cabela's are nice in that you can cut around certain places to make a custumized fit.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Thanks for the scoop on Rimadyl guys. I'll check it out. You have to love this site for the great info.


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

Instead of Rimadyl you can give a dog buffered aspirin or there is a "doggie" aspirin that Fosters and Smith sells. I had one dog that would eat the Foster and Smith ones with no problem, the current pup has to be fooled into taking them but they can help the sore muscles. the one drup I know you are not supposed to give a dog is Tylenol.


----------



## Ac_EsS (Jul 3, 2007)

i was poking around some of the oldeer post and found this one i was wondering what you use the pepto bismal for with a dog i never heard of anyone using it on a dog before


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm not a big fan of vests, especially the tight fitting kind or neoprene for upland dogs...Even if it does protect their belly, I've seen them rub a dog raw under the legs just from the friction of a 1/2 days hunt.


----------



## DakotaDog72 (Sep 27, 2005)

I had one for Dakota on her first year pheasant hunting. Ended up getting snagged and tangled up on some brush. Totally freaked her out.

I don't like them. I run a e-collar and that's it.


----------



## DakotaDog72 (Sep 27, 2005)

A question on the aspirin for dogs subject.

I read that it was ok for dogs.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

> i was poking around some of the oldeer post and found this one i was wondering what you use the pepto bismal for with a dog i never heard of anyone using it on a dog before


The squirts, same as people. When you think of the garbage dogs eat and drink when they are hunting it's a miricale they live.


----------



## stevenkeup (Jul 11, 2007)

every year that I take my lab to sdakota pheasant hunting she gets badly injured. The typical neoprene vests while protecting the chest and belly are not the issue. She gets cut from barbed wire fences and by end of 4 day trip her knees are badly cut. I saw one guy with more of a cordoroy vest that ran down the legs a ways and would do the trick. if anyone knows where I can find something like these or maybe it can be custom made, pls let me know. I've checked all the catalogs and no luck, nothing that covers the legs/knees.

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Steve, I put a roading harness with chaps on my labs front legs. The chaps were made by a local shoe shop and stand about 1 season.
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/alb ... ic_id=3539


----------



## Azman (Mar 1, 2005)

Steve,

Google K9 Top Coat. I believe they have what you are looking for.


----------

